Ask HN: What do your non-tech friends think about custom TLDs? - rwol
======
niftich
Hard to say for sure, but when I've told people to go to sites with new TLDs,
they ask if '.com' is at the end, and seem skeptical when I assure them I gave
them a full domain.

~~~
rwol
Interesting to hear. Even as a technical person I'm often a bit taken aback
when a site's primary domain is a non-[.com, .org, .net, .gov, .io, .country,
or .city]. For $0.88 at a certain registrar I could pick up a bunch for side
projects, but even at that price I'm wondering if it's worth it.

~~~
savethefuture
I generally have to prefix my urls with www. just to ensure people realize
they are domains: www.something.xyz. I'm also interested in this "certain
registrar", if you wouldn't mind.

~~~
rwol
That's a good tip about prefixing with www. And sure thing. It's
[https://www.namecheap.com/](https://www.namecheap.com/). You even get free
WhoisGuard.

~~~
jetti
One thing to note is that "premium" names for those 88 cent domains are not 88
cents. I forgot what I searched but it was one of the 88 cent TLDs and it
ended up being $32/yr (at least) and some were even higher.

~~~
rwol
Yeah I didn't understand if that was namecheap bumping the price up or a
squatter trying to sell it. You may have to get a bit creative to find some
good deals.

